# Cost of Living in Hua Hin



## Killiedot

Hi,

Would like to know the general running costs of living in Hua-Hin?

Also considering opening a small bar/restaurant in this area, and looking for

pros and cons - anyone??


----------



## cnx_bruce

Hi. To get a meaningful response you'll need to provide much more info, for e.g.

how much time have you spend in thailand? what visa are you on? 
costs of what exactly? compared to where exactly? why Hua Hin?
how much experience do you have with running a bar/restaurant?
your personal circumstance? resources? strengths/weaknesses? objectives?
etc


----------

